# Davis or Weber County Muzzle Break



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking for a good smith to install a muzzle break in Davis or Weber County on a new recently acquired toy :mrgreen:. I searched the forum and found a post from 2008 but wanted to see if there was any more recent info than that. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a friend use Lee's. He was happy with it. I know Cross Canyon could do it. I'm sure you can find them on the net.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Try Kent's Shooters supply. Washington blvd


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What toy did you get???


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well for some reason the Cal Ranch over by me had a 375 Ruger in a Howa 1500 with OD greed Hogue stock that they've had since the store opened. They have lowered the price to try and blow it out a few times over the years and had it listed at $489.00 with scope. Jokingly an offer was made and they excepted 8) Not sure it was needed, but for what it was purchased for... would have been called crazy for passing on it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow you got yourself a cannon;
I was just looking it up; 300gr bullet over 2600fps I believe that's know as an elephant gun  Holy cow I hope it has a butt pad.. I can see why you are looking for a break.
Should be a lot of fun; good for you


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

They have a 350gr with a BC of .810 that can be shot around 2500-2550 as well. It should be fun to see what we can come up with. Not to mention a 235gr at 3100 fps lol wow! Recoil is going to be right around 43-46 lbs without a MB though so yea kinda need one lol. Didn't need it and never thought of owning one but, for what it was purchased for, why not.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why would you need a brake for that pee shooter?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cuz Im a wuss :grin:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

The smith at Impact is a good smith and quick from what I hear too!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.wittmachine.net/
I have a couple of these clamp-on muzzle brakes by Witt Machine and they are awesome! I was very skeptical about them coming off when I shoot but I've had no problems. They are under $100 dollars so if you don't like them, no big loss. I like screw-on brakes better because of the looks but these work just as well and I can put them on different barrels as long as the profile is the same.
Slap one on your daughter's .308 for her to practice with and take it off for the hunt.


----------



## Smurfwarrior (Oct 13, 2013)

A year ago I approached Impact to cut and thread a barrel and it was 'too much' for that gunsmith to do, which is absolutely unacceptable. Maybe things have changed...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Smurfwarrior said:


> A year ago I approached Impact to cut and thread a barrel and it was 'too much' for that gunsmith to do, which is absolutely unacceptable. Maybe things have changed...


 +1. He botched a .45 of mine.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive not been a real fan of the smith at impact for reasons of my own. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Fair enough, I worked with a guy who used to work and impact and said he did good work. Guess he was pretty bia's.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Al Hansen said:


> I know Cross Canyon could do it.


+1

New owner but same great guys down there.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Lee Child in West Haven does good work. I have had two friends have him install breaks and they looked nice. Worked really well too.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I think we may try one of those clamp on styles to begin with, I find them rather intriguing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I think we may try one of those clamp on styles to begin with, I find them rather intriguing.


Same here, good tip longbow!


----------

